# Morning Walk



## grizz (Apr 8, 2011)

Headed up river to kill a few hours this morning for a walk and to clear the head. After being down south last weekend and finding a few small eyed snakes and a broady, I had little expectations of finding much at all but I really enjoy my local national park.

There was a number of these little blokes getting about, I think they are Eulamprus heatwolei but not certain.





I disturbed this bloke from a nap, Varanus varius.




I have all sorts of trouble getting pics of these little turds, Physignathus lesueurii.




These are fairly common around the area, Pogona barbata.




And to remind me I'm not in Braody territory, Psuedonaja textilis.




Thanks for looking,
Stephen.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice Bells lacie!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice bunch for a morning stroll, I'd be happy to see all except the last fella, thanks for sharing Stephen


----------



## XKiller (Apr 8, 2011)

I never tire of finding Brown's nice photos, nice bells also


----------



## grizz (Apr 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice bunch for a morning stroll, I'd be happy to see all except the last fella, thanks for sharing Stephen


 
The more I have to do with these blokes the more I like them. In saying that I'm not sure I will ever have one in the snake room though!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 8, 2011)

grizz said:


> The more I have to do with these blokes the more I like them. In saying that I'm not sure I will ever have one in the snake room though!



I like the look of them but same as you not in my collection thanks. I have had a rather large one slide past my feet whilst bass fishing one day and nearly trod on one at mums the other month when it was scorching hot, lucky for me he saw me first just after a shed and did a runner down a small agi pipe. Noticed a shed skin around the pipe and realised a littel earlier it may have been different.


----------



## grizz (Apr 8, 2011)

I just don't think the Mrs would have it! If I play my cards right I may have a RBBS soon but that's probably it for her I would say!


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 8, 2011)

where was this? (location)


----------



## grizz (Apr 9, 2011)

Manilla, 45km North of Tamworth.


----------

